# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  http://mystikes.selid.es -(lvl10 released!)

## Age (aka Babba)

Επειδή μας αρέσουν οι γρίφοι... http://mystikes.selid.es
Let the game begin!

Μέχρι στιγμής 65! Είναι αρκετά δύσκολο.
Όποιος κολλάει δίνω hint σε όποιο έχω λύσει.
Όποιος με περάσει μου δίνει αυτός όταν κολλήσω  :: 
Παλέψτε το είναι κορυφαίο από το 3-4 και μετά δλδ εντυπωσιάστικα

----------


## pantdimi

πολύ καλο!!!  ::

----------


## wintech2003

Στο 6 εχω κολλήσει...  ::

----------


## pantdimi

εγώ πειράζει που έφτασα μέχρι το 2  ::   ::  

τι πρέπει να κάνω δεν έχει τίποτα!!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

ποιος θέλει hint? ελάτε και irc.
είμαστε στο 18 (lvl 2)
τα νουμεράκια δεν με βοηθάνε πάντως, αν θέλετε hint κάντε περιγραφή ή ελάτε irc  ::

----------


## sidis

στο επιπεδο 2 εβγαλε μια αλλη λεξη στην adress bar. Για να προχωρησουμε θα πρεπει να κανουμε αναγραματισμο της λεξης αυτης?
Γεμικοτερα δεν καταλαβα πως παιζεται....

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

η λύση στο επίπεδο 2 είναι στο τέλος του lvl1. πάρτο πό την αρχή!
pandimi κοίτα στο source code  :: 
Γρίφοι είναι, ελα irc και join #selides

----------


## sidis

Ωραια, εφτασα ηδη στην σελιδα 5  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

lvl 3.23 .. πάμε!

----------


## anticlimatix

Εγώ έχω κολλήσει στο 5 του επιπέδου 1... Κάνω την πρόσθεση αλλά τίποτα. 404 error κτλ κτλ κτλ

----------


## BarbariaN

μάλλον στα χαλάει το u .... u+u=uu ? 

hint : Το uu γράψτο κάπως αλλιώς ...

----------


## JS

Οι τύποι είναι καμμένοι...με πείσατε, το ξεκινάω τώρα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pstratos

Και εγώ  ::

----------


## pantdimi

Απιστευτο είναι αρχίστε το!!!
ΘΕΛΩ ΤΗΝ ΛΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ 32!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Τα νεύρα μου!

----------


## pantdimi

Ελα αυτό με τις διαφορές είναι!!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

::  Πόσες διαφορές βρήκες? Ακριβώς, αυτό είναι.

----------


## alex_fugitive

Καλησπερα,

επειδη μου εχουν σπασει λιγο τα νευρα (ειμαι χαζουλης γιατι εχω κολλησει στο 5), η μορφη του URL πρεπει να ειναι mystikes.selid.es/m????.html δηλαδή να συμπληρωσουμε ΜΟΝΟ 4 γραμματα?

----------


## pantdimi

μπορεί και αριθμούς νομίζω  ::

----------


## alex_fugitive

ναι και αρι8μους δεν διαφωνω...απλα ρωταω αν ειναι μονο 4 και οχι πχ 5 ή 6 γραμματα-αριθμοι ή ακομα και 2 ή 3 στοιχεια

----------


## anticlimatix

βασικά απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω μπορεί να είναι είτε μόνο αριθμοί, είτε μόνο γράμματα, είτε και τα δύο. Επίσης δεν έχουν συγκεκριμένο αριθμό. Μπορεί να είναι mxxxxx.html ή mxx.html ή mxxxxxxxxxx.html κτλ. Όμως εγώ συνεχίζω να είμαι κολλημένος στο u του 5. Δοκίμασα uu, 2u, u2 αλλά τίποτα!

----------


## anticlimatix

εντάξει, είμαι ζώο... Η λύση ήταν πολύ απλή... Είμαι ζώο! LOL  ::   ::

----------


## pantdimi

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## anticlimatix

Ε, ρε γμτ... Τώρα κόλλησα στο 7! Έλεος!!!

----------


## anticlimatix

Κοίτα, οι διευθύνσεις είναι στα αγγλικά...

----------


## socrates

Τα hint να δίνονται με pm! Μερικοί προσπαθούν να κάνουν σοβαρή δουλειά εδώ!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## anticlimatix

Πρόσεξε λίγο καλύτερα!! Είναι στα αγγλικά σου λέω!!!!!  ::

----------


## anticlimatix

Το μυστικό δεν είναι στο πληκτρολόγιο! Είναι σε αυτά που βλέπεις!!  ::  Σε βοήθησα πολύ νομίζω!!!! Πρόσεξε λίγο περισσότερο!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

join #selides on irc!

----------


## anticlimatix

Πάει και το 7!! ΥΕΥ!!!!!

----------


## anticlimatix

Νέο κόλλημα στο 18! Έλεος!!! ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## anticlimatix

να ξέρετε ότι μπορεί να έχει και σύμβολα μέσα... γι'αυτό δεν μου έβγαινε και το τελευταίο

----------


## pathfinder

> Το 13 εχει μια παράλογη λογική που ακόμα δεν κατάλαβα


τα νουμερα που σου δειχνει εχει καποια σχεση με τα γραμματα!

----------


## anticlimatix

Εντάξει, πάντως στο 32 διαφορές δεν υπάρχουν.. ::  Το παρατάω, τουλάχιστον για τώρα! Φοβερό πάντως

----------


## nuke

όντως δεν υπάρχουν  ::

----------


## pathfinder

καμια βοηθεια για το 14?

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

που να θυμόμαστε τι είναι.. κάνε μια περιγραφή...

----------


## pathfinder

> που να θυμόμαστε τι είναι.. κάνε μια περιγραφή...


Λεέι κλικ στο κόκκινο....

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Δες ξανά την σελίδα λάθους που σου βγάζει... Με προσοχή όμως.

----------


## pathfinder

> ```
> Δες ξανά την σελίδα λάθους που σου βγάζει... Με προσοχή όμως.
> ```



Καλά δεν βλέπω μπροστά μου τελικά !!!  ::

----------


## JS

Σε pm παρακαλώ, σε pm...
(ευτυχώς που είμαι πολύ μπροστά αλλιώς...  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## pantdimi

ειμαι 65 νιανιανιανιανια  ::   ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

είμαι 66  ::

----------


## anticlimatix

Εντάξει, το πέρασα το 32 αλλά πρέπει να πω ότι ήταν λίγο παρακμιακή η λύση του... Σε σημείο βλακείας δηλαδή!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## GeorgeKatz

53 και δεν δεν ξέρω τπτ από νότες  ::

----------


## pstratos

κάθε επίπεδο πόσα steps έχει ??

----------


## coffeex

> μάλλον στα χαλάει το u .... u+u=uu ? 
> 
> hint : Το uu γράψτο κάπως αλλιώς ...


Κάποια βοήθεια ;;;

----------


## pstratos

Στο 6 έχει κάποια σύμβολα (ένα μοιάζει με δίεση, το άλλο με m, ένα Χ σε κουτί...) Ξέρει κανείς τι είδους σύμβολα είναι?Δεν τα έχω ξαναδεί ποτέ μου.... 
 ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> κάθε επίπεδο πόσα steps έχει ??


10 συνηθως (1 έχει 7)

----------


## Vigor

> Στο 6 έχει κάποια σύμβολα (ένα μοιάζει με δίεση, το άλλο με m, ένα Χ σε κουτί...) Ξέρει κανείς τι είδους σύμβολα είναι?Δεν τα έχω ξαναδεί ποτέ μου....


Και εγώ, που μόλις το έπιασα το παιχνίδι-γρίφο, εκεί έχω σταθεί. Το πρώτο (δίεση) αν το κοιτάξεις λίγο πιο αφαιρετικά, είναι ένα x και αυτό, αποτελούμενο από 5 κουκκίδες. Ακόμα όμως δεν έχω βρεί το mxxxx.html  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

SPOILER'S WARNING! Για το 6 πρέπει να ανοίξεις το word!SPOILER'S WARNING! 

Για το 6 πρέπει να ανοίξεις το word!

----------


## pstratos

To #selides σε ποιον irc server ζει ??

----------


## coffeex

Ευχαριστώ για τα pm  ::  
τελικά ήταν πολύ απλό.

----------


## pstratos

Στο 7 με βγάζει στο 88.mp3. Πρέπει να ακούσω κάτι ??

----------


## coffeex

Ναι θα ακουσεις το link της επόμενης σελίδας.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

TO #selides είναι στους irc awmn servers που είναι συνδεδεμένοι μεταξύ τους

----------


## coffeex

Help για το 18 ....

----------


## pstratos

Σε Mozilla den ακούω κάτι.... θέλει καμια κουλή ρύθμιση ο browser ?? Ta ηχεία πάντως ανοικτά είναι  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

κάντε και καμιά περιγραφή..

----------


## coffeex

> κάντε και καμιά περιγραφή..


http://mystikes.selid.es/2/m523db.html

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

SPOILER:
πρόοδοι είναι 1234...5 .. Μπορείς να έχεις και αρνητικούς αριθμούς  ::  
ΛΥΣΗ:
(η απάντηση είναι m5g5-1.html)

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

hint για 62 επειδη βαριεμαι να ψαχνω? αντε να ερθω κι εγω εκει που ειστε?

αυτο το με το wbop2 ειναι.

----------


## alg0

> hint για 62 επειδη βαριεμαι να ψαχνω? αντε να ερθω κι εγω εκει που ειστε?
> 
> αυτο το με το wbop2 ειναι.


SPOILER

βαλε ενα καθρεπτακι στην οθονη και διαβασε το επομενο λινκ

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Spoiler

το πρώτ γράμμα είναι πάντα m

αυτό καθρεπτίζεται στην λίμνη

----------


## coffeex

"Για να είσαι εδώ προφανώς έχεις λύσει το δεύτερο επίπεδο... 

Η λέξη του δεύτερου επιπέδου ήταν: ΑΞΥΓΑΝΑ

επόμενη διεύθυνση mabb3f.html "


Το βάζω αλλά μου βγάζει λάθος...
Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος γρίφος και εδώ;;

----------


## socrates

Ναι είναι γρίφος!

----------


## pantdimi

ήταν ΑΞΥΓΑΝΑ ή λέξη του προηγούμενου επιπέδου????  ::

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

ή καηκε το μυαλο μου απο το πολυ Thief... ή δεν εχω μυαλο...
δεν καταλαβα τι παιζει με το αυτο που ειπατε...  ::

----------


## anticlimatix

Έχω βρεί την λύση στο 59... Βάζω αυτά που πρέπει αλλά δεν περνάει! Αν θυμάτε κανείς το link ας μου το στείλει με pm plz!

edit:
Το βρήκα.. έβαζα και τα των οδηγειών  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Επίσης φήμες αναφέρουν ότι λύσατε το 66. Για πείτε και σε μας που σας λύσαμε το 65  :: ...

----------


## pstratos

Αισίως φτάσαμε στο 19

Εχετε βρεί πουθενά στο internet pppiiixxxeeelll ?

Κοίταξα και το background αλλα δεν είδα κάτι  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Αισίως φτάσαμε στο 19
> 
> Εχετε βρεί πουθενά *στο internet* pppiiixxxeeelll ?
> 
> Κοίταξα και το background αλλα δεν είδα κάτι


Nαι  ::

----------


## anticlimatix

Στο 65 υπάρχει κανένα hint; Έχω βρεί πως πρέπει κάπως να μπαίνουν τα "τόξα " στη "θήκη" αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρώ πως γίνεται... Κάτι πρέπει να παίζει με τα νούμερα και τη "μαμά", αλλά τι;

----------


## anticlimatix

> Αισίως φτάσαμε στο 19
> 
> Εχετε βρεί πουθενά στο internet pppiiixxxeeelll ?
> 
> Κοίταξα και το background αλλα δεν είδα κάτι


Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και copy, paste για να μην κουράζεσαι!  ::

----------


## alg0

Θελω τη λυση αυτου με το κορωνα/γραμματα...
ειναι το 43
και εδω και το λινκ
http://mystikes.selid.es/5/mmouse.html

----------


## coffeex

"y= 85560 : x

Τον x θα τον βρείς Ανδρομέδας 20 γωνία, στον Βύρωνα ώρες γραφείου...  ::  "

Kάποια βοήθεια ;;

----------


## anticlimatix

Εμ, αν θες ψάξτο στο χάρτη αλλά πρόσεχε στη διασταύρωση μη σε πατήσει κανένα αυτοκίνητο από την κάθετη :Ρ

----------


## lambrosk

Καήκατε όλοι εεε?

----------


## socrates

> Καήκατε όλοι εεε?


Ουστ ρεεε!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JS

εγώ έχω κολλήσει στο επόμενο...περιμένω pm...  ::

----------


## pstratos

Στο 23 πώς σώζουμε το flashaki ?? Ξέρουμε το όνομα του αρχείου... αν το σώσουμε τοπικά και το κάνουμε decompile ... κάτι πρέπει να βγει!!!

----------


## JS

χεχε...γίνεται και έτσι (το έκανα εγώ) αλλά δεν λέει...λύνεται και πιο σοβαρά...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## simfun

Στή σελίδα 16 τι γίνεται βρε παιδιά? Έχει ένα λευκό πλαίσιο και λέει Ok τώρα ;
 ::

----------


## anticlimatix

> Στή σελίδα 16 τι γίνεται βρε παιδιά? Έχει ένα λευκό πλαίσιο και λέει Ok τώρα ;


Αν δεν το βρήκες, στείλε μου με pm το link να σου δώσω κάποιο Hint αν θες...

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

65 hint?

----------


## pstratos

Στην 26 μέσα στα σχεδόν ακατάλυπτα ελληνικά από τον λάθος τονισμό τι ψάχνουμε να βρούμε?? Κάτι μου λέει πως οι τόνοι είναι το κλειδί αλλά.....

----------


## coffeex

> "y= 85560 : x
> 
> Τον x θα τον βρείς Ανδρομέδας 20 γωνία, στον Βύρωνα ώρες γραφείου...  "
> 
> Kάποια βοήθεια ;;


Κανείς;;;;;;;;;

----------


## anticlimatix

ΥΕΥΥΥΥ!!!!!!!! ΤΟ ΤΕΛΙΩΣΑ!!!! ΥΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΥΥΥΥΥ!!!!!  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: :  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

hint 66

----------


## pantdimi

Βαbba.....ψ'αξε για ρώσικο πύραυλο που εχει σχεση το όνομα του με είδος παπουτσιού!!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

nike, Triumph, sf88, sf-88, goga κανένα δεν έπιασε και κανένα δεν ήταν ρώσικο. pm λύση Please

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

68!

hint?

----------


## JS

> Στην 26 μέσα στα σχεδόν ακατάλυπτα ελληνικά από τον λάθος τονισμό τι ψάχνουμε να βρούμε?? Κάτι μου λέει πως οι τόνοι είναι το κλειδί αλλά.....


Είμαι ντουβάρι τελικά...ακόμα το παλεύω  ::   ::   ::  
Αυτό ήταν...λύγισα στο 26  ::

----------


## pantdimi

το τερμάτισα!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pantdimi

JS προσπάθησε να διαβάσεις το κείμενο με...αλλον τρόπο!!οχι ανάποδα με άλλον  ::  (αντε πολλάείπα!)

----------


## pstratos

Με τα άλογα και τις διαφορές τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά.. Το κοιτάω από δω, το κοιτάω από κει αλλά δε βλέπω κάτι....

----------


## jsp

όντως δεν έχει κατι...τιποτα απολύτως θα έλεγα!  ::   ::

----------


## pstratos

Σωστά.....

Τώρα είμαι στην 32 όπου πρέπει να το αφήσω στην τύχη! Τι σόι γρίφος είναι αυτός???

Να βάλω δηλαδή τη γάτα μου στο keyboard να πατάει πλήκτρα??

----------


## dimitriss

ρε παιδια, στην 5 με την πρόσθεση πειτε κάτι γιατι μάλλον δεν ξερω να κανω πρόσθεση  ::   ::

----------


## anticlimatix

Ψάξε λίγο στις πρώτες σελίδες του post... Υπάρχει η απάντηση  ::   ::

----------


## pantdimi

πρόσθεσε τα u ....οπτικά  ::

----------


## pstratos

Καμιά ιδέα για 35?? Πως λέγεται ο θεός της τύχης ???

----------


## Belibem

> Καμιά ιδέα για 35?? Πως λέγεται ο θεός της τύχης ???


κανε αυτο που σου λεει κυριολεκτικά  :: 

Κανένα hint για το 65 κανείς??

----------


## pantdimi

το 65 είναι πολύ μούφα!!Δεν έχει ιδιαιτερη λογική!!Παλεψέ το και αν θές στείλε πμ για λύση  ::

----------


## Belibem

To καταλαβα! δεν ειναι και τοσο μουφα. Εχει λογικη αν και λιγο... τραβηγμένη. Anyway τιποτα για το 67?  :: 
edit : εμμ.. 69?

----------


## pantdimi

Παλεύεται το 69 απλά πήγαινε εκεί που σου λεει και γράψε οτι βρείς!!
Το 65 δεν είχε καμμια λογικη!!Δεν προεκυπτε από καπου αυτή η πράξη....αν ηταν π.χ τιμή θα μπορούσε αλλα αυτό το νούμερο ήταν ασχετο  ::

----------


## Belibem

> Το 65 δεν είχε καμμια λογικη!!Δεν προεκυπτε από καπου αυτή η πράξη....αν ηταν π.χ τιμή θα μπορούσε αλλα αυτό το νούμερο ήταν ασχετο


Διαφωνώ! Έχεις pm  :: 

edit: 
Στραβωμάρα στο 69! Δεν φανταστηκα ότι θα ήταν τόσο εύκολο  ::  
Game Over  ::  
Πάμε για άλλα->
http://dtps.unipi.gr/users/RoN/game/

----------


## margachris

Kapoia idea gia thn 44? (me ta mavra kai kokkina tetargona?)

----------


## pstratos

Για το 35 θα πείτε και hint ?? 2 Μέρες κάνω επικλίσεις και ρίχνω ζάρια!! Αλλά που τύχη

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

ΖΑΡΙΑ!

αντι για hittwo θέλεις hithree (αλλάζεις το παιχνίδι, δεν μπορούμε να νικήσουμε εδώ Αϊστάιν!)

----------


## margachris

nevermind. to perasa alla kolisa sthn epomenh.....

----------


## pantdimi

shiny σκέψου πιο ως τώρα ήταν πρώτο και μετά με τι σειρά ΄λογικής μπορείς να τα βάλεις!  ::   ::

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

ας μου στειλει καποιος πμ τη λυση του 65 να συνεχισω κι εγω  ::

----------


## margachris

kamia idea gia thn 53? Th selida me tis notes?

----------


## wiresounds

> kamia idea gia thn 53? Th selida me tis notes?


Το μήνυμα να μην γράφεις με greeklish. την στιγμή που πάτησες το κουμπί "Υποβολή" δεν το είδες ;




> β) Μη γράφετε με greeklish, προτιμήστε την ελληνική γραμματοσειρά! Η ανάγνωση μηνυμάτων γραμμένων με τέτοιο τρόπο, είναι πολύ δύσκολη και κουραστική για το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των χρηστών. Η χρήση greeklish θεωρείται αδικαιολόγητη στις μέρες μας, που έχουν εκλείψει προβλήματα ασυμβατότητας, και κατ' επέκταση προσβλητική. Να θεωρηθεί δεδομένη η επίπληξη χρήστη που συνεχίζει παρά την παρούσα διευκρίνιση, καθώς επίσης και η επεξεργασία ή ακόμα και διαγραφή του/ των εν λόγω μηνύματος/ των από τους Moderators (Συντονιστές).

----------


## margachris

σαν αμοιβαδα που ειμαι δεν τα πιανω ευκολα...
sorry

----------


## pantdimi

μετά την μετάνοια η λύση  ::  

Πηγαίνεις στην εξτρά σελίδα και βρίσκεις 6 νότες(απο τα λαχανικά)
και μετά τις βάζεις στο πεντάγραμμο  ::  
Η πρώτη νότα στο πεντάγραμμο κάτω κάτω είναι η ΡΕ
Good luck!

----------


## Frusciante

Mεχρι το 3 είχε πλάκα...Μετά που θέλει computerακι τα παράτησα...  ::

----------


## twmn::spyro

Πολύ καλό!!! Έχω κολλήσει στο 24, μετά το flash... Λέει δε μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε παρακάτω. Μήπως είναι λάθος η σελίδα; Ή γρίφος; Σε άλλα riddles υπάρχουν σελίδες που δεν οδηγούν κάπου και πρέπει να γυρίσεις πίσω, αλλά σε αυτό δεν είχε μέχρι τώρα...

*SPOILER WARNING:*
Έχω δεί και το ERR02 στο source αλλά δε μου λέει κάτι...
Είναι το mystikes.selid.es/3/mgevvmm.html για να μη ψάχνετε

btw το #selides είναι άδειο  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

<!--ERR02 : Συγνώμη δεν μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε παρακάτω. 
Αν πιστεύετε οτι λάβατε αυτο το μήνυμα απο λάθος στείλε email στο [email protected] -->
ε στείλτο κι εσύ το mail να γεμίσουν κι αυτοί το πελατολόγιό τους, να πάρεις κι εσύ την απάντηση που θες..  ::

----------


## twmn::spyro

> <!--ERR02 : Συγνώμη δεν μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε παρακάτω. 
> Αν πιστεύετε οτι λάβατε αυτο το μήνυμα απο λάθος στείλε email στο [email protected] -->
> ε στείλτο κι εσύ το mail να γεμίσουν κι αυτοί το πελατολόγιό τους, να πάρεις κι εσύ την απάντηση που θες..


Πλάκα κάνεις! Θα ήταν το ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ που θα δοκίμαζα... Thanks man

----------


## Johny

επειδη ειμαι βλαμμενος και επειδη η 1η σελιδα δεν βοηθαει και τοσο στην κατανοηση..ειναι και πρωι ακομα μπορει να μου πει καποιος για παραδειγμα στο πρωτο επιπεδο στη 2η ερωτηση τι κανουμε?

----------


## andreas

> επειδη ειμαι βλαμμενος και επειδη η 1η σελιδα δεν βοηθαει και τοσο στην κατανοηση..ειναι και πρωι ακομα μπορει να μου πει καποιος για παραδειγμα στο πρωτο επιπεδο στη 2η ερωτηση τι κανουμε?


πατα view source και κοιτα κατω κατω αν θυμαμαι καλα  ::

----------


## pstratos

Sto 49 με το ανέκδοτο κατάλαβε κανεις το ανέκδοτο ??? (Δε λέω για το γρίφο.. μακρυά νύχτα ακόμα)

----------


## nikosk22

ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ 56.....
ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ!!!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Στο 56 θες ρολόι .. Το ανέκδοτο είναι σαφές.. Ο κουφός δεν άκουσε την απάντηση της ξανθιάς... εεεε του τυφλού... και απάντησε τα δικά του. Χαζοανέκδοτο είναι  ::

----------


## nikosk22

thanks για το 56...ηταν πανεξυπνο αυτο που εστειλες.Τωρα εχω ενα μικρο προβλημα με το 57 αλλα ποθ θα παει θα το λυσω!!!

----------


## Johny

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Johny
> 
> επειδη ειμαι βλαμμενος και επειδη η 1η σελιδα δεν βοηθαει και τοσο στην κατανοηση..ειναι και πρωι ακομα μπορει να μου πει καποιος για παραδειγμα στο πρωτο επιπεδο στη 2η ερωτηση τι κανουμε?
> 
> 
> πατα view source και κοιτα κατω κατω αν θυμαμαι καλα


αυτο ηταν και η πρωτη μου σκεψη αλλα δεν ειδα τπτ...τωρα το δα  :: 
βασικα εψαχνα μεσα στο κωδικα..

----------


## pantdimi

δεν πειραζει πατριώτη μην πτοείσαι!!  ::

----------


## nikosk22

ΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ 57?


Συμπλήρωσε την λογική:
m
ottffssen 
jfmamjjason 
mtwtfs 

.htm

----------


## nikosk22

Συμπλήρωσε την λογική:

ottffssen 
jfmamjjason 
mtwtfs

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Μέρες Μήνες Αριθμοί

----------


## margachris

http://mystikes.selid.es/7/mpetersen.html
τι παιζει με την 68? το ψαχνω μερες τωρα

----------


## pantdimi

βασικά ειναι αρκετά απλή!σε ποια είσαι??68??και μετα ποια είναι??!Α ναι!

----------


## pantdimi

BABBA εχουμε 8 επίπεδο!!  ::   ::

----------


## drone

> 21
> 
> 
> 
> Καλως ήρθες στο 3 επίπεδο
> Η επόμενη διεύθυνση ειναι :
> 
> m{y}.html
> 
> ...


Σε αυτό πάω στο http://www.driveme.gr, βάζω την διεύθηνση, αλλά πού μπορώ να δω τις συντεταγμένες??? Έχω φάει το site!!!  ::   ::   :: 

Any hints??

----------


## pantdimi

δεν χρειαζεσαι τις συντεταγμενες!Δες με πoια οδο κανει γωνια και σκεψου που μπορει να σε βοηθησει!  ::

----------


## margachris

pantdimi ξυπνο το hint. Thank you! αντε παμε στην επομενη τωρα.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

lvl 8 ε?

73 και πάμε.. !!!!!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

οι λέξεις κλειδια μέχρι τώρα είναι

1. χαλκός
2. οξυγόνο
3. ερμής
4. χρόνος
5. ήχος
6. ξίφος
7. φως

----------


## pantdimi

ωραιος γιατι το ενα απαυτα μου διεφευγε και ηταν σημαντικο  ::  

73?!!δοκιμασα διαφορα αλλα κουλαμαρα το κοβω!  ::

----------


## quam

...



http://forum.selid.es

----------


## margachris

για την 73, πρεπει να κοιτατε ολο το περιεχομενο του παραλληλογραμμου....
ελπιζω να βοηθησα. οταν φτασετε στην 74 hints are welcomed.

----------


## margachris

> για την 73, πρεπει να κοιτατε ολο το περιεχομενο του παραλληλογραμμου....
> ελπιζω να βοηθησα. οταν φτασετε στην 74 hints are welcomed.


το βρηκα... ειμαι στο 75

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Τέλος και το 8 lvl!
Το αφεντικό λέει πως ετοιμάζει Χ-lvl με γρίφους από τους.. λύτες!
Έχετε κάνα καλό γρίφο να του στείλουμε?

----------


## jim_ibanez20

Γεια παιδιά σε όλους..Είμαι καινούργιος και με το που έμαθα για τους γρίφους έχω κολλήσει...Θα ήθελα μια βοήθεια για το 55...
Όρίστε κ η σελίδα http://mystikes.selid.es/6/mm55b3.html
Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα...
Βοήθεια ...

----------


## jim_ibanez20

Έχω κοιτάξει όλα τα αρχεία με ISBN δεν βρίσκω βιβλίο που να ταιριάζει με τον κωδικο αυτό.Αν μπορείτε HELP...

----------


## twmn::spyro

> Έχω κοιτάξει όλα τα αρχεία με ISBN δεν βρίσκω βιβλίο που να ταιριάζει με τον κωδικο αυτό.Αν μπορείτε HELP...


Είναι πολύ απλό: Google it...
ISBN:0439227151 ακριβώς έτσι

----------


## jim_ibanez20

[quote=twmn::spyro]


> Έχω κοιτάξει όλα τα αρχεία με ISBN δεν βρίσκω βιβλίο που να ταιριάζει με τον κωδικο αυτό.Αν μπορείτε HELP...


Είναι πολύ απλό: Google it...
ISBN:0439227151 ακριβώς έτσι[/quote:198da]


Καλά ε...Να σαι καλά..Το μόνο που δεν έκανα ήταν να πάω σε μηχανή αναζήτησης...Πολύ κόλλημα έφαγα... Thanks πάντως

----------


## jim_ibanez20

Ρε παιδιά κανα hint για το 63
Nα και το link http://mystikes.selid.es/7/mpob5.html

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

hint 63!

την τρίτη τελεία την είδες?

----------


## Cherouvim

Βοήθεια για την 25 παρακαλώ.

http://mystikes.selid.es/3/m43ice12.html

----------


## gbouros

> μάλλον στα χαλάει το u .... u+u=uu ? 
> 
> hint : Το uu γράψτο κάπως αλλιώς ...


Είμαι ακόμα στην αρχή αλλά έχω κολλήσει στο 5.

Πως αλλιώς να το γράψω ρε παιδιά αυτο το uu?
Δοκίμασα να βάλω σκέτο u, δοκίμασα να βάλω uu, δοκίμασα να κάνω το u+u=21o+21o γράμμα της αλφαβήτου=42 αλλά και 4+2=6, δοκίμασα να το πάρω ηχητικά δηλαδή γιου εντ γιου (εσύ και εσύ)=2, αλλά τζίφος.
Στις δοκιμές το άθροισμα που προκύπτει 4657 το έβαλα και ως αριθμούς αλλά και ως τα γράμματα που αντιστοιχούν dfeg.

Any help?

----------


## alex_fugitive

Παρτο "ακουστικα"....πχ πως συλλαβιζουν στα αγγλικα την λεξη
wood
good
sheep
κτλ ...
λενε κατι συγκεκριμενο οταν προκειται για το ιδιο γραμμα. Το ιδιο και για το uu...

----------


## margachris

στην 75 ειναι προγα+???? εχω κολησει please help me snif

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

όταν ο πάγος λιώνει τι γίνεται?

u+u=w  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Η πιρόγα είναι στίχοι από ένα ποίημα, ψάξε να το βρεις...

----------


## anticlimatix

Το 8 είναι το μεγαλύτερο όργιο φαντασίας που έχω δεί ποτέ μου! Ειδικά τα 75-76 είναι έλεος!!!

----------


## margachris

thank you μετα απο σκεψη ολα οκ ειμαι στο 76.

----------


## Cherouvim

Βοήθεια για το 66 παρακαλώ
http://mystikes.selid.es/7/m76204.html

----------


## pstratos

Για το 47 με το ανέκδοτο και τους αριθμούς σε bold τι συμβαίνει ???? Εδώ κολήσαμε  ::

----------


## anticlimatix

> Βοήθεια για το 66 παρακαλώ
> http://mystikes.selid.es/7/m76204.html


Το 66 είναι το πιο δύσκολο και το πιο τρελό όλων!!! Προσπάθησε να γίνεις παρανοϊκός και θα το βρείς :Ρ Μόνο που πρόσεχε αν μπορείς, να μην βάζεις χύμα links γιατί μπορεί να το χαλάσεις στους υπολοίπους... Τα link με pm.

----------


## anticlimatix

Α, επίσης κάνε και ένα search στο google!  ::  Τα νούμερα με τα πρώτα results είναι ένα καλό πρώτο βήμα...

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

το 47 είναι εύκολο , ψάξτο
το 66 για μενα είναι τρομερά δύσκολο, είχα κολήσει για μέρες εκεί.
hint αναζητάς ρώσικο πυραυλικό σύστημα που το όνομά του έχει σχέση με παπούτσι. Η λύση είναι ο κωδικός του όπλου
όταν βαρεθείς να ψάχνεις πες να σου στείλουμε pm

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

http://mystikes.selid.es/9/

lvl 9 released!

Λιώστε!

----------


## margachris

new level!!!!! page 85

----------


## margachris

ειμαι στο 88 με τις βουλες. any ideas?

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

ωραία, επειδή βαριέμαι να ψάξω το 85 για πες μου hint , να έρθω στο 88 να σου πώ..

----------


## anticlimatix

Εγώ έχω κολλήσει στο 87... Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τη συνταγή.

----------


## anticlimatix

Εντάξει, πάει και το 9...

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

ωραία.. 85????

----------


## margachris

παπαλα και το 9! ειμαι στο Χ

----------


## anticlimatix

Το 85 δεν θυμάμαι ποιό είναι... Αν θες στείλε με pm link να σου πω. Αν είναι για το σινεμά δες τον τίτλο τις ταινίας που παίζεται. Α, και πρόσεχε ότι κάτι κάνεις στο σύνολο, όχι μόνο σε ένα μέρος  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

lvl9 τέλος!

lvl X released!!!!!!!!!! http://mystikes.selid.es/x/

----------


## cheetah

ρε παιδια στο 8 με το mwoor.html τι παιζει ???

Δοκίμασα και muuoor, mw88r, mw00r 
pft τιποτα :/

----------


## cheetah

LOL τα ελληνικά του μέσα ...

----------


## elis

βοήθεια παρακαλώ θέλω τη λύση του 44

ευχαριστώ

http://mystikes.selid.es/5/mttp9231.html

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Μιας και κανένας δεν στο είπε στο forum δεν γράφουμε greeklish.
Κάνε edit το μήνυμά σου στα ελληνικά.
Όσο για το παιχνίδι το master-mind παίζεται ως εξής:
έχεις την ΄λέξη που ψάχνεις και τις λέξεις που έχει από κάτω
κόκκινο είναι όταν οι αντίστοιχες λέξεις έχουν 1 κοινό γράμμα με την σωστή και μάλιστα είναι στην σωστή θέση, μαύρο όταν έχουν κοινό γράμμα αλλά είναι σε λάθος θέση. πχ 2 κόκκινα - 1 μαύρο σημαίνει 3 σωστά γράμμα εκ των οποίων τα 2 είναι στην σωστή τους θέση (πχ 1ο και 3ο στην λέξη)
Να θυμάσαι ότι πάντα ξεκινάμε από το 'm'
Καλή επιτυχία

----------


## elis

δεν το καταλαβαινω το μαστερ μιντ! θα ηθελα να συνεχίσω! σας παρακαλώ βοή8εια!!!!!!!!!!τα νεύρα μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## elis

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  κάποιος????οποιοσδήποτε????

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Πάει και το Χ!

----------


## nuke

για το mastermind η λύση είναι  m7cb.html

το hint είναι κλεμμένο από τον babba  ::

----------


## Cherouvim

Κανένα tip για την Χ4 παρακαλω?

----------


## margachris

θύμησε μου ποια είναι η Χ4

----------


## cmaniac

τωρα εγω ποσο κλεφτης μπορει να ειμαι οταν βρισκω την σελιδα μεσα απο τον κωδικα της προηγουμενης, απλα με μια "ευρεση" στον πηγαιο κωδικα της σελιδας?????  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## salvadore

κανένα hint για το 26??? δεν είμαι καλός στα σταυρόλεξα!!!

----------


## margachris

Καλη αρχη!
http://mystikes.selid.es/10/
 ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

93 αλρεαδυ  ::

----------


## petrosb

απαιχτο ρεεεεεεε. Θα κανουμε tournament;;;;;;;;;;;;; Ο νικητης θα παρει..........

----------


## margachris

95 και παμε....αν εχετε καμια ιδεα λετε

----------


## margachris

98 and counting...

----------


## margachris

Και ναι φτασαμε και στο 11. Βεβαια κολησαμε στο 104 αλλα το προσπαθουμε

----------


## Sam_GR

Βοήθεια στο 91.Please

----------


## koum6984

λιγο help στο 93

----------


## crazygirlgr

re paidia thelo voitheia me to 21 pou leei kati gia virona andromedas sigkekrimena y=85560 :: ..please voithiste

----------


## petaloudas_1

ligo arga vevaia to xekinisa...alla kallio arga para pote  ::  
opoios mporei as mou steilei kaneis tin lisi tou 65

----------


## elef

Καμμια ιδέα για την 22?

----------


## gkapou

> Καλησπερα,
> 
> επειδη μου εχουν σπασει λιγο τα νευρα (ειμαι χαζουλης γιατι εχω κολλησει στο 5), η μορφη του URL πρεπει να ειναι mystikes.selid.es/m????.html δηλαδή να συμπληρωσουμε ΜΟΝΟ 4 γραμματα?


δεν θελει τις κατω παυλες, με επρηξε μεχρι να το παρω χαμπαρι,
λιγο προσοχη απο την ποιητη στις οδηγιες

----------


## potis

κανενα hint για την 59 με την μπαταρια και την δισκετα.
το πρωτο ειναι λιθιο και απο τον πινακα βρισκω και το δεύτερο.
η δισκετα τι ειναι;

----------


## kabaiver

Πω πω! Μιλάμε για πολύ κάψιμο! Με πόνεσε το κεφάλι μου.

----------


## erip17

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Macabre_Sunsets
> 
> hint για 62 επειδη βαριεμαι να ψαχνω? αντε να ερθω κι εγω εκει που ειστε?
> 
> αυτο το με το wbop2 ειναι.
> 
> 
> SPOILER
> 
> βαλε ενα καθρεπτακι στην οθονη και διαβασε το επομενο λινκ


ta diavasa ayta.. alla den mporw na vrw thn apanthsh.. den mporei na eimai toooooso xazh..  ::

----------


## hector

ρε παιδια το 22 πως το περασατε???????  ::

----------


## kostisPAOK

PEITE TIN LYSI GIA TIN SELIDA 6 EKEINI ME TIN EIKONA STI SELIDA 1!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bedazzled

> PEITE TIN LYSI GIA TIN SELIDA 6 EKEINI ME TIN EIKONA STI SELIDA 1!!!!!!!!!!


KALOSTA MPAOKIA  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από kostisPAOK
> 
> PEITE TIN LYSI GIA TIN SELIDA 6 EKEINI ME TIN EIKONA STI SELIDA 1!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> KALOSTA MPAOKIA


Ωπ, σας τσάκωσα και τους 2.  ::  

Γιατί καλοί μου άνθρωποι δεν παίζεται με ελληνικά?  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Άσε που μετά από 1 χρόνο άντε να θυμάσαι το 6 και το 1...

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από kostisPAOK
> 
> ...


Μάλλον σηκώνει πτήση το θέμα κύριε μονδεράτορα.  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> ...


Βρε δεν είπαμε ότι δεν κάνουμε υποδείξεις στους mods;

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> ...


Αν και δεν σε είδα να λες τίποτα για το "αναγκαστικά", εγώ έγραψα "μάλλον".
Είπες κάτι;  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Τον commando θα τον κράξω από κοντά μεθαύριο, μην ανησυχείς. (βέβαια για άλλα πράγματα, πιο συλλογικά)
Εξ' άλλου εκείνος πρότεινε αλλαγή στον τρόπο λειτουργίας, κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό!
Και μιας και το topic είναι δικό μου, παρακαλώ να κλειδωθεί, στο awmn έχουμε σταματήσει να λιώνουμε ομαδικά σε αυτό και μόνο κομήτες από το internet θα δούμε να γράφουν πλέον  :: 
(Στην έφερα, ούτε offtopic ούτε τίποτα  :: )
Ευκολοαρπάζεσαι πάντως  ::  Εγώ φταίω που είπα να προλάβω να το πω ευγενικά, έπρεπε να αφήσω κάναν άγριο που ψάχνει για forumικό αίμα να ορμήσει, να δεις χάος... (μάλλον) ::  ::

----------


## JB172

> παρακαλώ να κλειδωθεί


Κλειδώθηκε μετά από απαίτηση του δημιουργού του thread.

----------

